

Show HN: It took me 6 months to write my iOS word game app..am I still a hacker? - beeeph
http://quotiac.com

======
beeeph
I get so embarrassed when I see a "Show HN: My Weekend iOS App" because of how
long it took me to build this simple word game, but it really is pretty full-
featured app, and it has a multiplayer mode with a back-end tournament server,
so it really was a lot of work. Still, I can't claim it only took me a
weekend, it took me full-time six months to build! Anyhow, it's all done for
now, I'd love your feedback. Here's a direct link to iTunes as well.

<http://itunes.com/apps/quotiac>

~~~
ary
Never, ever be embarrassed with how long a work of creativity takes you. Most
of these weekend projects you see on HN are simply minor derivatives of
existing ideas or twists on web API usage. The implementors usually work with
the involved technologies on a daily basis and have built up a decent body of
knowledge _before_ attempting a "weekend" project.

The old adage of the artist/locksmith/doctor/plumber/whatever that can create
a new work or fix your problem in 15 minutes stands up. It didn't take them
"just 15 minutes". It took them N years and 15 minutes.

Edit:

Let me add that you made a _product_. You didn't just throw a project out
there for other hackers to gawk at. You made something to _sell_. Something
that requires the polish and preparation that creating a consumer product
demands. This is more work than can reasonably be done in a weekend, a week,
or even a month.

Bravo.

------
ESPNbruddah
Once a hacker, always a hacker. -Kenny Powers

